# write a letter to your 15 year old self



## sparkationsgirl (Oct 25, 2008)

If only I had knew back then what I know now. Such a cliche phrase we all like to use when we reminisce back to the old days when things were the way they were, when we acted the way we did. I'm sure we all have regrets or what not. What would you tell your 15 year old self if you could write a letter to them now?

I would tell my 15 year old self:

-Bright red adidas jackets are notorious for catching attention, like the blaring red siren on a copcar. This won't help when you want to sneak out without a hall pass. ( I wore a bright red adidas jacket throughout my whole highschool career). 

-There are worse things in life than cystic acne. (I realized this when I got older and found out I had a festering, slow growing benign brain tumor and developed epilepsy consequently). 

-Don't take life too seriously. Don't be afraid to act out and make a fool out of yourself. You are only 15, enjoy life and stop worrying about trying to make your parents and teachers happy. 

-Last but not least: You are just a slave to your raging hormones.


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

ill probably want to kick my 15 yr old selfs ***.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Dear pita:

Seeing as all these people want to be your friends, it might be wise to reciprocate.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

dear emptyheart..

That boyfriend you got there is a peice of s*** you should have got rid of him earlier.
And stop pissing off your parents and sneaking out at night, your going to get arrested around 3 am.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

_Dear bwidger85,_

_Live today with no fear and be curious enough to challenge your doubts._

_P.S. Talk to girls! Would of been a hell of a lot easier back then! In five years all the girls you know will be knocked up! Yikes!_
_P.S.S. Move out ASAP!_

Actually, those were some good times, even though I had no confidence in myself back then (aka SA).


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Dear Self,

Here is the list of winning lottery numbers for the next decade...


----------



## Taters (Apr 15, 2010)

Dear self:

Leave Neverland and hit puberty now instead of later.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

J.

Instead of writing letters open your mouth. Stop crying over French. I've advise don't do transition year. Tell your mother the truth. Open your door and come out of your room. Don't go to Mary's birthday and smile more.

J.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Dont get comfortable in life. You cant take a year off and go back to how you were. You have some pretty awesome things ahead. Accept the good and bad as it comes.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

*15 year old Hello 22 *

- Stop wearing so much make-up, fake tan and jewellery - your way too materialistic and your attracting negative attention on yourself

- You need to rise above everyone who is laughing at you behind your back and ridiculing you in front of your eyes, talk to someone!

- calm down with the rebelliousness, you've nothing to prove! (and quit the cigarettes before you even start, it's a very costly habit Hello22!)

- stop mitching class because your too paranoid that everyone in the class hates you

- tone down the supressed anger!

- Good luck with the rest of your life and every fortune (and misfortune) that you encounter!


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

Stop eating so much you fattiepuff. Go ahead and dye your hair black. Get smaller glasses. Quit talking about Harry Potter, no one cares.

I can't offer any more advice, it wouldn't have helped.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Dear little Jimmy

Pay attention to those girls that asked you out they were cute, don't just stand there like a numpty. Talk more.

Stop smoking,

When that guy hits you, find him and hit him back.

When you get to college, ask that Russian chick out, she likes you and you'll regret it if you don't. 

Don't smoke weed all the time when you get to uni, and join the rowing club. And ask that nice Donegal girl out, and that asian girl. 

That girl you lived with really likes you so don't be a dick and hurt her.

When that Garda asks you if you've been drinking don't be a wiseass.

Also leave those three acid hits in the freezer.


Oh and for **** sake cut your hair it looks ridiculous!


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Dear self,

Stop jerking it.
And use more zit cream.

Signed,

Future self


----------



## xJoshx (Apr 29, 2010)

Dear Me,
Loose 20kg, Get into boxing or martial arts, react to every person who ever rubs you the wrong way. don't be a ***** and chat up girls !


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Keep staying awesome.


----------



## ivankaramazov (Aug 22, 2009)

Hide your porn better. You really think nobody is going to look there?


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

Dear Self 15, 

You are going to need therapy. Lots of it. You might as well get started now. Seriously. 

I know you think the only problem is that you're ugly, but there's more to it than that. 

Signed, 
Self 41


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Dear Self at 15
1. Dont ever give up there are great things to live for
2. Stop eating dairy it is making you sick and the doctors are too stupid to figure it out
3. Stop fighting with your parents they love you they just cant figure out how to handle this
4. Stop worrying just have fun take risks and enjoy your life in high school dont tie yourself down!
5. put a damn smile on your pictures would look so much better!
6. tell your family you love them everyday they are doing their best
LIVE LAUGH LOVE

Self at 20


----------



## RobAlister (Apr 4, 2010)

Dear self,

- Don't waste your money on Pokemon, Yugioh, Magic: The Gathering or any other type of trading card game.

- Save 25%-50% of the money you earn from birthdays and summer jobs and put it into a savings account.

- Tape a lot of the shows you watch because they will not make it to DVD.

- Tell every girl you crush on that you like them. Do not fear rejection.

- Start working out. I know it sucks but I need that extra muscle.


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

Dear 15 year old Futures,

-When you go to college, major in something that is actually useful. Don't study Communications or other non-sense majors because they are one big ****ing waste of time and money.

-And while you're at it, get summer jobs instead of hiding out in your room for 3 months every year. The experience you'll gain will pay off years down the line.

-Oh and take speech class as soon as possible. It's a required course so why the hell are you putting it off until the last semester? You're only making it worse by walking around with that elephant on your back for those years.

-Back up important files on that hard drive of yours cuz that thing ain't gonna last much longer.

-You're going to get laid of from your job in April of 2009, so start looking for a new one before then.


----------



## Magical Delusional (Apr 28, 2010)

Dear Magical,

-Keep having fun. Believe it or not, your friends will matter more than grades in the long run.

-Don't be so scared of...well, you know. I know everyone said that time would make it better, but the truth is it won't get that much better. Instead of running from it, learn from it. You will learn so much from it.

-When you get put in the back, it's not because they want to knock you down. Use the opportunity to outshine everyone else in the back. You're a star, and people will know no matter where you stand. You'll be up front soon enough.

-Don't be afraid to do something different with your hair, put on a little more makeup, or wear a really cute outfit. You'll look different, yes, but you'll look gorgeous too.

-Don't be in such a hurry to grow up. It's not instantaneous and it's completely overrated.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Oh PS 15 year old me,
-try not to fall in love so soon wait its worth it
-graduation day will be amazing dont miss out 
-dont forget to thank everyone who got you to that stage in the first place
-keep in touch with friends that may seem too busy
-get your friend help when you know she needs it or she will end up in jail for say 6 or so years

MOST OF ALL LOVE YOURSELF AND YOUR FAMILY AS MUCH AS POSSIBLE!


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Dear Oddity,

I know you have been wondering why you are different. Please refer to the list of diagnoses in Appendix A and the detailed instructions on their management.

I advise to also refer to Appendix B containing instructions on study skills. This will prevent your grades suffering. You will decide to study physics at university, so get a head start on the maths. The Latin paper you take next year does not follow the same format as the mock exams; if you realise at the start, you will get an A.

I regret to inform you that you will not always be asexual; however, you will find this an improvement. 

For a list of people who will give you rubbish, refer to Appendices C, D, E, and F.


----------



## hatepickingnames (May 14, 2010)

Never trust a doctor or have surgery unless it is life or death.

Only trust a woman after she has proven herself consistent over the course of at least 3 years.

Buy stock in something called "Yahoo" and "Google"...as much as you can but cash it out before 2007.

If you are ever in a situation and in the back of your mind you know you shouldn't do something...don't. It is never worth it.

Don't fly in the US on 9/11/2001, take a train in Madrid on 3/11/2004, or ride a Subway in London on 7/7/2005. (yeah there are more but those are the 3 I would mostly likely be near)

Nothing happens on Y2K...so go to bed early. But the verdict is still out on 2012.

Good luck.


----------



## No-Sturm-und-Drang (Jan 21, 2009)

Dear Emma, 

You better start trying if you dont want to turn out like me.


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

Dear bowlingpins,

No more video games.


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

Dear Melinda, 

I promise that one day things are not going to be so hopeless. You have to push forward. Next year is going to be your best year of high school, no lie! Keep going to therapy, take the pills even if they make you dizzy and headachy. Sign up for that AP class, agree to study with the girl who asks you to in the spring--she'll become one of your best friends. And by the way the guy you talk to every night online really likes you, so go for it and don't be afraid. DON'T choose the out of state university. DON'T go on birth control! Start listening to more uplifting music and get back into fencing. 

Oh yes, I almost forgot. You know those people who made your life hell throughout elementary and middle school? They were jealous of you the whole time. Seriously. Start recognizing that you have value and stand up for yourself when people tear you down--no matter who those people are.


----------



## broseph (Jan 18, 2010)

-do her, don't think about it just go for it
-stop stealing stuff, it won't end well
-don't start playing world of warcraft, stay far far away from it
-you're smarter than you think, you just need to believe in yourself


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

unfortunately, I'm still dealing with the stuff that I had to deal with at age 14.. I would say:

Dear self,
Try not to worry so much. Run, exercise, do anything to release excess energy. And try not to hate that one person so much. keep your good heart. :|


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Dear 15-year-old Hoth,

I'm sorry, there's really nothing I can tell you that'll make things any better. You're going to have to keep on suffering and learn to deal with it, because there are no magic solutions. I'm not going to tell you to socialize or get a life, because I know it's not that easy and I understand your fears. 

Nothing is as bad or as good as it seems. Just take everything a day at a time. You'll survive.


----------



## christ~in~me (Dec 18, 2008)

ok here it goes...

Dear Christina,
PLEASE DUMP THAT RETARD YOUR DATING,ITS NOT GANNA LAST ANYWAY....now that we got that out of the way...stay in school and quit skipping class,your ganna regret it in the future,take that bracelet off your upper arm its tacky,and quit smoking cigarettes your lungs are probally black by now!
Sincerely,
Your future self


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Cut your hair, shave your sideburns, and don't worry about having to shave it may never happen.


----------



## STKinTHEmud (Jun 21, 2009)

Dear self,

-When you decide to start working out (hard) in 2 years, remember that you'll have to eat to gain, and not the way your brother or endomorphs or mesomorphs do. Don't bother with his advice or Men's Health Mags and eat tons of calories.
-That girl you don't think too much of will really start to like you when you do start working out. She may not look like much when she does, but, man, at prom, she's going to look amazing.

Stk

P.S. No other girls in high school will go out with you.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Elise,

You spend the next six years waiting for him, and he never comes through. He moves away and barely visits you. In fact, you end up unsure if he ever cared for you at all. 

You end up studying science in university, so actually take physics 11.

You harsh bomb your IB exams because you didn't study hard enough for them. This is really stupid of you.

Stop playing softball. It ends up giving you panic attacks.

Learn to drive, for crying out loud. It isn't as hard as you think.

Grandma ends up antipsychotics and with dimensia, but you won't inherit it because you aren't related to her. Also, your other grandma moves out of the house you grew up in so cherish that place now. 

Best,
Older Elise


----------



## SeekingHappiness (Dec 14, 2009)

Dear 19 year old self (more significant time of my life),

1. She's obviously interested in you, you douche bag, what were you so scared of, why do you keep avoiding her? a girl that like would be understanding of your currently worsening situation, shes the type to stand by you while you fight this thing and support you first hand. Say something now or regret that you didn't, and four years later you will see her with another man, graduating, happy...very happy..

2. execute step 1.


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

Dear Self,

Focus on bettering yourself rather than trying to please others, because this is your life, and nobody is going to live it for you.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Dear Invisible_girl,

1.You have so much anger in you,realize that it wasen't your fault.
2.Be yourself,raise your head and don't think about what those ****ers say about you.They are not worth your thoughts.
3.Do things you want to do,you are not going to fail and your thoughts are unrealistic.
4.You are worth something,you are more than good enough.Don't listen too much to your parents when they criticize you.
5.You have something that is called social anxiety.This is the reason for why you are they way you are.It's not because you are weird and you are not alone.
6.Remember that you have some good times in front of you.Yes,you will do mistakes,you will do stupid things,you will make a fool of yourself,but don't be so hard on yourself.No one is perfect.
7.Buy some new clothes.Stop trying to hide yourself in baggy clothes.Btw,orange is not a good colour.
8.Have fun,be with your friends.No,they do not hate you,they actually like you so enjoy them while you have them.


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

- Get Medication for SA
- Quit softball or wear sunscreen! Now I have freckles for life 
- Drink alcohol in moderation or you'll make a fool out of yourself
- Start smoking pot now- future me ok's it. 
- Ditch School more often
- Be less melodramatic, and don't become the overly-critical, anal retentive you became in the first three years of college.

That'd make life a little better


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

*Also;*
- Those guys who are giving you attention at the discos and school? They're ***holes and too shallow to even try to get to know your personality, don't trust 'em.... (And they will break your heart in the process)

- Also, stop drinking before going out! Mam can tell what your doing and by the time you're 16 you will have already recieved a formal warning from the law, all because you thought you were able to impress 'friends' with drinking a huge quantity of alcohol - not good!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Dear you little ****:

- Ignore what those girls say to you, they are immature and rude and talk out of their arse. Do not let them get to you like they did me, because if you do the next 7 years of your life will be hard.

- Keep studying like you are, it will pay off!

- Go to the gym dammit you scrawny squirrel!!!

- Make that one mistake when you are 21, it will hurt like hell but you will learn so much from it.

- Join a site called SAS asap, best people you will ever meet!!!


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

Drop out of HS now. Find a job.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

complex said:


> 2. Stop eating dairy it is making you sick and the doctors are too stupid to figure it out


Woah, I would tell my 15 year old self the same thing coincidently.

Also:

-You've already started on the road of becoming a compulsive worrier; a few years from now you'll know that this was the worst decision you could have made. 
-You probably already have SA (google it) at this point, but probably not to the degree that you may do if you discontinue your seemingly endless amount of self deprecation that you indulge in on a daily basis.
-Acne does not matter! The shallow people that pass judgement on you for it too do not matter! Keep your head up and don't take any crap.
-The cure for bad skin coincidently is diet & lifestyle! Do not take antibiotics from your aloof doctor and do not waste your money on harsh skin peeling scrubs and lotions. 
-Do not try and bottle all you feelings inside yourself - I know your parents seem like they don't care and other supposedly responsible adult actually really don't lol. But find someone that does anyway!
-Your video game addiction is if I can remember it at it's peak at the moment, you'll eventually tone this habit down so it probably doesn't matter to much, but for your own sake every now and then get off your *** and do something else. :b


----------



## blank_mind (Feb 14, 2007)

Dear me, aged 15, 

You are NOT the only person in the world who feels the same way you do. Have a look on wikipedia (if that exists back in your time :b) at something called social anxiety. Also have a look at selective mutism, the earlier you discover these things the quicker you'll be able to get better! 

Don't waste the best years of your life. Take risks, leave your bedroom, get out of the house, become independent, talk to your family more.

Make an effort to talk to people when you start college, otherwise you'll just become a depressed loner. 

Make more effort to learn to play guitar, it's not like you've got anything better to do! 

Sort your hair out when you're in college. Seriously, either get it cut a LOT more often, or invest in some hair straighteners. 

Oh, and please get a part time job you lazy s#!t! I have no job experience thanks to you!

Signed, your future self.


----------



## secretlyshecries (Sep 10, 2009)

Dear 15 year-old self,

I know what you're thinking and it's a bad idea. _Do not_ leave school. Do not just walk off somewhere hoping to find a whole other world that will magically accept you. No. It's not gonna happen. Just tough it out at school and it'll be over soon. Then maybe you'll have built some confidence and be qualified for a good job.

Also, people aren't as scary as you think they are. Stop trying to hide.

Love,
Future self.


----------



## Jayne311 (Aug 20, 2009)

Don't plan for the future. Don't expect things to happen a certain way just because you reach a certain age. Nothing important has a time limit or age it should happen at. Act like age doesn't exist. 

Sneak out at night and skip classes.

Stop being so angry. People may be mean, or try to annoy you, but you can only control your reaction to them, and not what they do, so you can choose to be happy. 

High school does end and become a distant memory. 

You are very smart and creative but stop wasting all your time writing depressing songs. Tear them up. 

Don't be angry about living at home. Think of all the time in your life that you won't be able to do that. 

Life won't always be hell, but it also won't just become better on its own. Do something about it. I know it's hard to hear, but it will feel better once you do.


----------



## ShyViolet (Nov 11, 2003)

Dear 15-year-old me,

You're even sadder at age 30.

Sorry.


----------



## ironheart (Aug 14, 2009)

Hi,

Hope you're having a wonderful time back in the 20th century, I'll catch up with you in 18 years or so.

P.S don't forget to take the dog for a walk.


----------



## RobAlister (Apr 4, 2010)

ShyViolet said:


> Dear 15-year-old me,
> 
> You're even sadder at age 30.
> 
> Sorry.


Oh come on, there has to be something positive you can say. How about some tips that will prevent you from becoming sadder?


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Dear 15 year old Laura,
Stop destroying your body in all ways you can think of. The reason you feel so ****ty is due to your terrible, negative family. The good news is that this nightmare is temporary. Hang in there until you're 18, then get the hell out of there for college. You'll be much better off.

Love, 
Your Future Self


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Dear me,

cough cough sniff cough

Love,


----------



## Skip_DJ (Jan 30, 2010)

Ohh, if only I COULD write a letter to my past self...if I could, I'd say this:

Dear 15 year old Mal,

Smarten up!

Yours truly,

Me!


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

-Stay away from that girl!
-Look into ADHD-I and HSP. 
-Do NOT start drinking!
-Do NOT start smoking/using drugs!
-Stick with sports. 
-Get back into music.
-You are NOT unbreakable. 
-Consider the way your actions impact others.
-You WILL have to face yourself eventually. Stop running. 
-Don't party 8 years of your life away; pain and regret will await you. 
-Go to a therapist. 
-Use your brain you lazy ****!
-Your potential means nothing if you don't strive to make it reality. 

Damn this list could be 100 miles long.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

To My 15 Year Old Self:

-Sign up for the EMT program in High School! Or else regret it for years to come.
-Do not sign up for the comparative religions class with Ms John!
-Take Kendo more seriously


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

Hey past self, 

-You're about to embark on the best four year period of your life, enjoy it.
-That "shyness" thing is very serious, you may not notice it now because you're well surrounded, but research about social anxiety and seek help or I'll travel through time and kick your ***.
-That girl will drive you insane before the end of the year and you're going to feel silly about it in a few years. To avoid regrets you should talk to her, she's nice and you're acquainted with most of her friends. Trying and failing is better than just sitting there while your life goes by.
-Don't study Political science, I know you've been thinking about doing that for years, but it sucks. Follow your last second hunch and go into economics or history.
-I should tell you to study harder and pay special attention to maths, but you and I both know that a nice cs_assault or dust when the lab is full is just to good to pass on. You'll be fine anyway, but make sure to at least do the minimum each week once you're in university as getting too far behind will kill you. 
-Do things, pick up that guitar again, work out, do the things you're always going do "next year". 

You can do it, you just need a little more confidence and courage than I had, again, you're suffering from a very serious condition and I'm giving you a six years head start on the diagnosis so you can definitely do it.


----------



## Fitzer (Feb 13, 2010)

Dear former self,

Build self-confidence, learn to stand up for yourself, and start working on defeating SA immediately. Things will get better soon.


----------



## bobthebuilder (Jun 17, 2009)

Dear self:

You already know what to do. Just do it. Otherwise, you know what lies ahead. You are 100% right.

Present self who didnt.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Look up SAS proto, go places on the bus alone, and do volunteering. It'll be funnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn and nothing bad will happen, trust me.


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

Don't buy all that boyband **** as you're going to throw it all away in about 7 years.

Don't pick Health Professions as your pathway in HS as it will totally blow, and you will sleep through that class for two solid years. You just need to follow everyone else and pick Entrepreneurship.

Don't do that thing you'll do in about 6 years. Just wait it out.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Dear Self,

It's gonna get better. You'll leave home and find true independence. You'll have your rough times but you won't feel invisible anymore. So quit crying yourself to sleep.


----------



## Sabreth (Dec 2, 2004)

Hey, Idiot. 

- Stop spending so much time on the computer
- Never play another MMO. They are a waste of life
- Pick up a weight set, start eating more, and join the basketball team. 
- You're going to meet a girl with pink hair in a bit. Ignore her
- Get a summer job and invest all of the money in Google
- Stay at your current school, do your homework, and actually try. Stop sleeping through class
- Go to Lawrence Tech


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Dear 15-Year-Old Jasmine,

Buy _Tao Te Ching_.

You are very beautiful. Please stop destroying yourself (and we both know what I mean by that). You are going to regret it so much later. Maybe you can't totally change how you think overnight, but you need to know how important it is to stop these bad habits. It's so hard to stop them later on and it would really help me out if you started trying now.

Have more fun. Real fun. You're making a lot of excuses right now, for why you can't. But you can. You're just scared that your parents will say no. You're scared to ask for anything, to want anything, because you don't think you'll get it and to be honest, you probably don't think you deserve it, huh? This is another bad habit of yours...but you know that's not true. You know that you are a good person and having fun, wanting to have fun, is OK. So start asking.

Maria. You're going to think you are desperately in love with her. What is really going on is that you are a very passionate person and you are just discovering your sexuality. She's not going to give you what you're looking for. Maybe you need to see that for yourself and that's fine, as long as you do that having fun thing. Ultimately you'll learn a big lesson here. I just wanted to warn you: she is a liar. She is not going to be there. She is going to leave - don't believe her when she says she never will.

Don't get discouraged. Later on you're going to meet someone new. You're gonna upgrade! And it will be healthy and happy. Trust me, you'll both have learning to do but it is amazing. Maria is not the end for you so don't catastrophize that situation.

You want to be a teacher. I know! Hard to believe you wanna be in school after school, but you're gonna have an epiphany. You won't be lost for long.

Learn to ****ing drive. :b

I love you,
20-Year-Old Jasmine


----------



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

Just Lurking said:


> Dear Self,
> 
> Here is the list of winning lottery numbers for the next decade...


Now we're talking....


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

pita said:


> Dear pita:
> 
> Seeing as all these people want to be your friends, it might be wise to reciprocate.


^Exactly this.

On a related note, there are at least three separate girls in your immediate future who would very much like to take you out to a nice sushi restaurant or something. Possibly Shabu Shabu. One of these girls is the very same one you have liked all year! You should probably do something about this.

Failing this, reconsider moving to Montana. I understand why you think it's necessary, but perhaps you could ask her to move instead. Her response might help you better see the shape of your relationship.

Failing this, keep in mind that you are going to screw up. All the time. Whole months will pass where you can't seem to do a single thing right. That's just how things work though, so don't waste time obsessing over how you could have done better. Focus on doing better next time.


----------



## notcoolzeus (May 25, 2010)

dear 15 year old,

Please stay funny and smart and don't become some crazy recluse that stays at home all day and hates his life. I know you're the class clown now but you might not always be if you start caring what people think of you.

sincerely,
me


----------



## SOME (Jul 13, 2009)

Dear 15 year old me.

Remember that girl? The one who was your neighbor. Yeah, that one. well, Remember that time she got expelled for stealing a cell phone. That same day she was waiting for you at the street corner because she was sad and needed someone to talk to. But as you walked by her you turned the other cheek and ignored her. Why? She was so nice to you, always dropping hints, flirting and trying to help you make new friends. But now she's gone forever, the only girl who was your childhood friend is gone and you never even said good bye. What's wrong with you?


15 year old me - **** you.


----------



## Justonekitty (Apr 12, 2010)

So you grad at 16 and that's cool but you won't get ahead really. You won't be a millionnaire by 30 or rich. Hang in there. You survived the worst of it. Once you leave home no one will hit you again. After u grad u will be home for a yr in a depression. Depression will come back. Don't think about suicide cuz u won't do it. Don't pray for deaht it won't happen anytime soon. College will be hard you will be totally alone. Don't trust S & J they are not your real friends. You have soemthing called social phobia and trich. It doesn't go away either. Change majors get into computers it's nonsocial. You will never be outgoing that's wishful thinking. One good thing is that you will be married and have a nice husband but he is poor too. You'll never guess who he is. Ya, that guy that made a letter in h.s and sat next to u in lunch. Oh in 2008 you will get fired so call in sick for 2 days to avoid the drama. PS Here is a hug. I'm still standing. Fighting depression and anxiety. :/. Sorry but u had to know.


----------



## Wehttam (Nov 6, 2009)

Dear Wehttam,

We are all clinging to the surface of a giant, hot rock, which is hurtling through space around a massive ball of fire...and we are still alive!. Stop taking everything so seriously.


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

Dear 15 year old Moxosis.

You can't change anything, it has already happen, when I write this it's too late, your chance is gone. You're 30 now.


----------



## MattsMuseingBrain (Jun 3, 2010)

Dear me
always follow your heart and never care what people think. its gonna be hard but its the best way to live. be yourself and start meditating 
ps girls are human beings dont be scared of them


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Keep the dreads


----------



## WalkingOnEggShells (Mar 17, 2010)

Dear self at 15:

Damn, you were one awkward guy. 

- Love, self at 20.

(in 2015, my 25 year old self is so gonna tell my current self the same thing.)


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

In the year 2009 the Stanley cup champs were the Penguins. The nba champs were the Lakers. The world series winners were the Yankees and the Super Bowl champs were the Steelers. I expect to be a millionaire by the year 2010 so don't **** this up for me!!!!


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

Yo younger self.

Lay down the cigarettes, it's pointless, you'll save yourself from the pain of cancer. Exercise like mad because at your age, you'll get all the chicks. Do well in school and stop skipping classes, it'll bite you in the *** later, don't you just want to complete college, then work-full time rather than the other way around. Be careful smoking cannabis because you'll get arrested. Take Karate, you'll be a 2nd dan by my age. Remember not to forget who your real friends are and don't betray them. Pick up an instrument. Discover peace, not war. If you follow this advice, you'll reach your full potential of who you want to be. Keep on truckin' younger self.

- Mutilated older self.


----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)

Dear me,

I've been thinking about you lately. You know, you ought to start exercising more to build some body mass. While your at it dude, fix your diet and do some cardio. You're not even drinking yet, and you have a beer belly? Come on man, not cool. Also, if a girl shows any sign(s) of interest in you, go for it. Be bold you little twit, and leave your ego at home. Or if the girl is already in your house, flush your ego down the toilet.

I'm getting sick of remembering how you used to jump on people for not believing in your god. He's not real, so get over it. You're not so smart either, nor do you have everything figured out yet. Enjoy being a kid and make a lot of friends. You're a nerd, deal with it and get your glasses. Your eyes are not worth losing in order to be "cool". Get some braces too. Stop buying those expensive sneakers and save your money. Finally, for our sake, get a damn job!


With Love,


Your better self


----------



## LeDiskoLove99 (Jun 7, 2010)

Dear younger me.

Stop skipping school so much and stop giving up, school is hard and the people are mean but it will be so worth it to graduate.

Don't let any of those people who made fun of you in your life get to you that will only make things worse.

Stop with the self harm, you'll have quite a few nasty scars that will haunt you for the rest of your life, get some help don't fight the ones who want to help you.

Remember that knife in your purse? Yeah don't bring it to school your friends will see it and get you in trouble, even if it wasn't meant for anyone but you. Again stop it with the self harm.

Don't trust those girls you thought were your friends, they will only betray you and everything you told them will blow up in your face in the most hurtful way.

Be careful who you share personal information with, it could definitely hurt you later on.

Keep your nose to the ground and try to focus on school. Outside of school you can try to have a social life but when in school focus on your work and don't trust most of the people you think you can trust.

Do not take pills in class it will get you into huge trouble whether you believe it or not and you don't want that on your record nor your concious.

Don't fight your mother she loves you and wants to be there for you.

Learn to let go and move on your hurting yourself by not doing so.

Stop procrastinating, this will only cause problems for you in the future.

Start listening to your brain a little more, it's ok to listen with your heart but sometimes it get's you in trouble.

That girl you like so much Shawna? Yeah sorry sweetie she has a girlfriend don't waste your time and your bio grade on her no matter how adorable she is.

Have a little more fun, try to be a little more outgoing even if it's hard.

Try to take better care of yourself, lose some weight it'll do you some good!

Oh yeah and you're gay not bi. Surprise! (yeah that would have helped a lot back then haha)


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Emptyheart said:


> dear emptyheart..
> stop pissing off your parents and sneaking out at night, your going to get arrested around 3 am.


naughty naughty


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Jason,

The grass isn't always greener on the other side. Oh, and watch out for that douche bag at school who he keeps on dacking your pants in P.E class.

One more thing, before you go and lose your V-card on me, just chillax and make sure you take the relationship slow. Trust me on that 

As for the others, well there are plenty of fish in the sea is all I can say. Never, not for one moment, feel bad.. And remember, all wounds heal over time.

Yours,

Your future self


----------



## notyourstar (Jun 11, 2010)

Dear 15 year old me, 

You'll get your first kiss before you turn 18, so quit stressing about it. Nothing to say about the other stuff though. And when you get in a relationship, put a little more effort into it, don't give up when it starts to get hard.

Cut your hair, chin to shoulder length suits your face shape better.

That rash on your elbow is called psoriasis, find a doctor who will actually diagnose you and maybe you can treat it before it spreads. I know how much you like wearing shorts, you'll miss it.

There's gonna be a lot of drama in your friend group and they'll split apart, stick with M&M, because otherwise you'll wind up hating all your friends. Maybe you will anyway, but don't worry, because you'll find some truly great people in college.

The reason you keep so many secrets and are so uncomfortable in certain situations is because you have social anxiety disorder. You might want to get that checked out.

You're about to enter a whole new world because of music, and it's great, but maybe don't throw yourself into the Internet culture of it so much. 

Hurting yourself will never help anything.

I know mom can be pretty harsh sometimes, but things aren't so easy on her, so try to be nice.

At Grad Night in a few years, take more pictures at the photo booth. It's free and the memories would be nice.

Forget about that guy. If you don't know the one yet, you will soon. You know he's a jerk, so why bother? It's not going to happen.

Love, 
20 year old me


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Dear Hadron:

Stop being so bitter. Yes, I know, the world isn't fair. You didn't do very well on the 'birth lottery', so what?! Get used to it. Besides, it could have been a lot worse...Just imagine how much it would suck if you were born a cockroach, hehe.

Anyway, I don't actually have any proper advise to give to you. I mean, whatever I tell you now, you are still going to reach the same conclusions and be in the same position 3 years from now.

P.s. Stop obsessing over "her". She is a b****. Trust me...

Sincerely,

Your 18 year old self


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Dear 15-year-old me:

-You have severe SA, which others only call shyness back in 1988. See a psychiatrist and get it treated IMMEDIATELY.

-Don't let anybody push you around. Bullies understand only one thing with their pea-size brains: brute force, so if anybody picks on you, beat the **** out of them such that they remember you're not one to be messed with.

-In two years your brother will marry an evil woman who will ultimately cost your family around a half million dollars. Do everything you can to ensure the (rhymes with witch) gets as little as possible. Make sure he is cut off financially from the family so she can't take our family to the cleaners.

-Move quickly for time is short. You'll soon be old and wondering how the hell you got there.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Dear 15 year old me,

Life isn't always fair, you have to fight for what you want.
But it's not all bad, there's some good in the world too.
And that is worth fighting for.
You might feel down sometimes, but chin up because it could be worse! You could be on fire 
Also, people pick on you but forget about them and forgive them because they have their own problems. You can be the stronger one and let it go and have fun


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Jaiyyson said:


> naughty naughty


:um oh very naughty


----------



## badjoke (Jun 4, 2010)

Hey you,

Freshman year is over, and you're onto something. For the first time you have friends. Don't jump back inside your shell, don't push people away, just stick with it and you will be a lot happier as alternate-universe 23 year old you. Also, you're beautiful, stop wearing jackets and baggy clothes.

sincerely,

me. or you.


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

Dear RC,
You may believe your life will improve,and its nice to have hope but nothing will ever change. In fact your life will get even worse. You will get many health problems, and injuries. Your cognitive function will greatly wither away as well. Your day to day functioning will also go to ****.

this is the letter i would write to myself...and i suspect iwill be writing the same letter to my current myself in a few years. =(/


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Dear 15 year old Aloysius: get off the couch and lift some weights you fat *******


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Dear Self,

Be sure to embrace that majority of your friendships and go to events when you are invited. Beware of your new "friend." You know who I mean. She seems nice now, but she is trouble. Be sure that you and another friend follow through and finish signing up for basketball. It should be fun. Don't worry, the next few years are going to be better. I promise.

Best wishes,

You


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

Dear Ash,

Weighing 110 pounds ≠ Victoria's Secret body, so stop exercising for four hours a day and eat more than just bananas and carrots. 

Yours Truly


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I will start crying if I try to write one right now.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Dear my,

I haven't the heart to reveal more of what's coming. Once in your twenties, just spend more evenings with a drink to lower the anxiety and indulging in coitus with your partner. However, you won't be happy unless you find one that doesn't treat you like crud.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Dear 15 year old Julian,

You're ****ed

Love,
Future Julian


----------



## edtmrk (Sep 8, 2009)

Dear 15 year old Mark,

It's you, 11 years from now, still shy and quiet and confused as ever. The angst didn't die with your 20th birthday unfortunately. Let me give you some advice, get out there and have fun. Don't turn down any invite, experiment to your heart's content. If you don't you will turn out depressed, full of anxiety and regret as your 26 your old self is. Sure you might get hurt, insulted or ostracized, but you know what, that's more valuable to you as a person than simply avoiding everything. You're a smart guy with a lot of potential, don't waste it sitting at home in your room on your computer. Join clubs in school, participate to your heart's content, don't fret over gym, get out there and exercise. When you decide to go to university, don't only go there but become part of it. Join clubs, committees and all sorts of organizations in addition to doing course work, you'll meet people & socialize, if you just keep to yourself it will just turn out to be 4 years down the drain. You're a great guy Mark, you just have to stop using excuses to avoid doing anything. For god sakes, tell your parents you're gay now, you've known since grade 7. I warn you, if you don't make these choices now your next 11 years will be a waste.


----------



## Man Is An Island (Oct 12, 2009)

15 year old Man Is An Island,

Don't listen to your misguided and ignorant teachers who tell you that you're intelligent and smart. You know yourself better than they do, and deep down inside you realize it, so do not delude yourself. Seize the moment and find some realistic goals. Don't turn into the execrable waste of life your 24 year old self embodies.

Sincerely,

MIAI


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

Dear Low.

They..wish to...harm you. Destory them all and show no mercy! Ahem...*clears throat*

Dear self

You should make an effort now whilst it's easier to talk to more people and express yourself more clearly. If you don't then you will end up not having many people to do so with. Don't worry about being 'cool' or impressing people with your adolescent clownery because in the end you won't be proud of it and you will be interested in some academic subjects. That's not say don't have fun and laugh, just save it for between lessons. Study.

You'll come to learn that being tough isn't always about who you will fight or how 'hard' you are but is more often about allowing yourself to be comfortably embarrased or tell someone how you really feel. Don't be so uptight and learn to have fun, find more things you enjoy and try new things. Or else when you need to more than ever you won't be able to. You can follow your dream but you need to learn to be outgoing or your shyness will take it's true form and ruin you.

I know you may not want to hear this but you need to know, the only one you can truely trust is yourself. You'd do well to realise that sooner then it's taken you. Move out as soon as you can, that place is soul destroying. Don't be a dumb *** and start smoking when you go out because that's how it starts and you will end up smoking properly even though you never thought you would.

Stick with her, she's a good one. Be more kind to her.

PS. don't bother rolling a warlock, they get nerfed to hell. Warrior is rewarding but gimped, and ultimately disheartening, stear clear. Roll a druid instead then you can still tank in raids but faceroll lolstro in arena. Hybrids are the way. Stay clear of Kor'gall it's a crap pocket. DO NOT! watch Solaris. It's the worst movie ever! You will not get those two hours of your life back again! Here are some lottery numbers and dates for you.


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

That was therapeutic.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Stay off the internet.


----------



## edtmrk (Sep 8, 2009)

low said:


> That was therapeutic.


Agreed, I found my little rant therapeutic too!


----------



## Anonymouz (Aug 29, 2010)

Dear Me,

Go outside! Stop playing video games. They're stupid and they aren't real. Stop playing Rock Band and get a real drum set. Trust me, it's way more fun. Join cross country before your senior year. Talk to people - they aren't all as bad as you think. Don't obsess over what others think. Quit staring at the ground when you walk and make eye contact for more than an instant when you talk to people. Please make an effort to let that girl know how you feel about her...

Later,
Me


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

rawrboy64 said:


> Dear 15 year old Julian,
> 
> You're ****ed
> 
> ...


Also, get yourself a GOOD psychologist RIGHT NOW to treat your shyness. You've got Social Anxiety (look it up), don't kid yourself or the rest of your high school years will be ****, trust me I know you more than you know yourself because I'm still suffering from it... DO NOT take Ecstasy or tweak because your friend is WRONG, it WILL ruin A LOT of your life... He's a good guy though so stay with him because he'll save your life. He's going to ruin a lot of his life too because of this. If you don't want to listen about these drugs, then you've got a hard road in front of you that you will definitely learn from...and for christ sakes go to your ****ing prom!! You would NEVER get a chance to go again so bite the bullet and go or you will regret it for the rest of your life like you do now... aaand most importantly: BE YOURSELF. You are NOT part of the "cool" crowd or the "popular" ones. You are a band geek, and will be for the next 3 years. BE PROUD of that.

Here's a more elaborate version of my letter, I think I'll burn the old one and just give him this...


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Dearest Smurf,

Invest in a Black and Decker rice cooker immediately. They are wondrous contraptions, and your life will always feel a bit empty without one.


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

Dear 15 year old me,


Don't watch the OC. It's a horrible show.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

boy a lot of my post was revealing and embarassing.... i wonder if i should delete it.

edit: cleary i thought you were "Permanently Baññed"


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

double enye- ññ

I tried having "Permanently Banned" in my status but it gets censored and becomes "Permanently ******" which would probably be mistaken for permanently f****d. Although around here, it seems to mean the same thing..


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

lol yeah, a lot of long time members who don't deserve to get *****d are being *****d it seems.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Hey you come over here, I'm your biological father....


----------



## KittyGirl (May 14, 2010)

Dear 15 year old me,

Break up with him *NOW*, before he hurts you and destroys the sweet person you are.
Go to Texas and take that job because you will *never* get another offer that is half as amazing!
Don't be afraid to be yourself and be natural... even if people don't like you as much for it. People can be really ****ty-- know that and don't bother with ****ty people, just love yourself and that is all you need.


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

dear 15 year old self..

you have 2 really good friends stick with them. oh ya and that long haired 29 year old gardener/hippie/biker wannabe/tattoo dude/coward who role plays the relationship he had with his alcoholic abusive father with young people and his pet boa constrictor..round up all your enforcer friends and beat this mans face in.


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

Dear 15 year-old self

I know you're scared, but please, don't hide away from him. You may think that you hate him but you really don't, you're just afraid.
He's not going to hurt you, I know this. Look into his eyes while you still have the chance...you know deep down you want him too.
Within a few years you'll never see each other again, so try, you'll never know. Maybe you'll find happiness.
And about horseface, he's actually a huge pothead even though he doesn't seem like it. He is a nice person, but don't get attached, you're going to get crushed by the time you find out about his drugged past.
Also, please try to be more of yourself, talk to the people around you, they're actually really nice folks, small conversations would be a start, and I'd appreciate the experience of social interactions with people, and that way the loneliness wouldn't be so unbearable.
In Driver's Ed, pay attention, and do not lose that certificate, keep it in a safe place, you're going to need it. I'd want to get my permit; even at this exact moment I still do not have it, I'm not even close to knowing how to drive yet lol
The people you're close to or your "friends"...don't be afraid to hang out with them, to be open with them, in fact when they ask you if you want to hang out, do it. It's going to be fun, don't ruin the chance and hide yourself because you think something's going to go wrong, you're going to feel extremely lonely and isolated in the long run...it's a horrible feeling.
Same thing goes for being afraid for the things you want to do, who cares what everyone else thinks? If you like it, go ahead, no one's your judge.
Think positive, think about how lucky you are to have a home, an education, freedom of speech. You're extremely lucky you're not born into a life of misery, a life without a roof over your head, a life with barely any food available, a life of hate.
You still have a chance to become happy, you can do it, you're a bright kid with some negative thoughts, but I believe you can get over it. I believe you're strong, now please move forward and smile, you've got everything to live for.
And so what if you think you've wasted some years, they're gone yes, but you still have much more to live, you've got some 60 more years on ya. Yes freshman year was a *****, worst year of you're life, but life goes on, and in fact that year could have gone much worse. Count yourself lucky for surviving it and not dropping out, you were brave enough for that. And you may think you screwed people over by supposedly "avoiding them" and seeming stuck up, but you have to forgive yourself for something you didn't mean to do on purpose, it was something you couldn't control at the moment and didn't know about; fear. Don't waste time thinking about the past, it's gone, think about what's ahead of you, the opportunities to have adventures and explore, to have fun. Here's a quote I've heard some time ago, "It's not how many years we live, It's how much we lived in them." Live and experience, it's what we're meant to do.
And...being the curious individual that I am, you're probably going to want to know what my situation is now. I'd want to know too. I'm...still the same, I think.
I've gained some helpful insight and wisdom on my situation. This feeling that you have...it's called social anxiety disorder, but you won't find that out until February 2010, you've finally found a name to this irrational feeling inside you, you're not alone, there's others like you, and I suggest looking up forums on it and self-help books, and to get professional help, try to be open with them as possible, they're there to help you, so be honest.
Back in October 2009, there's a big break down of misunderstood feelings with mom, but I know you'll survive, in months, things will move forward....please hold on till then...
Also in February, I went to see a psychologist for 10 sessions...and to be honest it didn't help me much, though I did learn some things, I still couldn't open up to him, I felt awkward and cried several times.
What really helped me was talking to someone about it...if you have anyone right now that you think you can trust, try to get close to them, and confide in them, or maybe try you're school counselors. It's best to tackle this demon early, it's a horrible disorder you don't want to go on with.
I remember at this time you're waiting for someone to save you, but realistically...who will? No one knows you're suffering, you may not believe it but you're really good in hiding you're feelings and thoughts, no one near you really knows how you're feeling. You're going to have to reach out to someone to be saved, to let your voice be heard. It's difficult...in fact you're never comfortable with talking about your feelings, and that's why you don't, even now I still am a little nervy about it. But you have to tell someone....or these isolated feelings that start small will bubble up inside of you and will become huge and explode. If it lingers on and on, it's going to get much worse. Not thinking about it doesn't make it go away...you're going to have to face it, hard as that may sound now, it's going to be much difficult if you try later. To be honest it's much worse to be silently suffering than to show a little vulnerability for help. And there's nothing wrong with asking for help, it will do good for you in the long run.
In Junior year, I basically moved along like a zombie, and lived in the dream world most of the time, I really did nothing productive and just floated along, please don't do that, try. Best to try than to do nothing at all.
And the person that you talked to that will make you feel better...is in fact your mother. Yes, it took many times to reach her, but after a very long while of rejected feelings, she's finally understanding and sympathetic about it. She doesn't understand completely, but she's nicer now, and now I'm in a state of neutral feeling.
I still have trouble communicating with others, but I can talk now to some people, though my voice is low and sometimes short. With bigger steps and continuing practice, I could ultimately get better, positivity is key.
I am a little more comfortable with myself, I hate myself less, and my state of mind is much better now, though I still doubt myself at times.
But if you take my advice I'm sure you're future will be much more brighter than mine, much happier.
You can still change.

-Me, September 16th 2010

P.S. - If you haven't listened to all of Weezer's songs yet, you're really missing out 

*Holy crap that was long*

Tldr; There's nothing to be afraid of


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

hey you - 

yes you should waste all that time in college. ya goof. and stop smoking so much pot.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Wow emptyroom, and I thought mine was really long e_e

Edit: it must've taken a lot of courage to post that though :yes


----------



## introvert33 (Jun 23, 2010)

past me,

not much advice for you. no, your not crazy for being disappointed in life, society, and yourself, find out why. Your right to worry it won't get any better, but at least it won't be the same. You're parents will love you no matter what, but don't bother arguing with them, they are who they are. 

from, 

future me


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

Hit the jailbait while it's still legal.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

^:teeth


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

rawrboy64 said:


> Wow emptyroom, and I thought mine was really long e_e
> 
> Edit: it must've taken a lot of courage to post that though :yes


Haha, I know right?
It was more of a rant, and by the time I posted it I realized how huge it was. :haha


----------



## shynesshellasucks (May 10, 2008)

I would write:

There is nothing good that is going to happen 5 years from now. You're not going to have a girlfriend or many friends. Stop playing video games, study, lose weight, and take care of how look. The time spent on playing video games could be used to improve yourself. There is no magic pill or shortcut. You are going to have to work hard for everything. Try to talk and converse to the people that approach you. The more you talk the better. It's not a blank mind, you have no idea how to socialize; try to observe others and learn the basics. Join after school activities if you can. Join the soccer team if you can.


----------



## SlightlyJaded (Jun 5, 2009)

Dear Bri,

You're not the only one, kiddo. It's called Social Anxiety - look it up. Then get into contact with the SASsy people...you're going to love 'em, they're awesome.

Get a job right now! It doesn't get easier in the future. Also, stop pining over Joel. It's never going to happen. Ever. And when Dom tries to kiss you in a few years, do _not _panic. Definitely do not punch him in the chest and run away. That's way more embarrassing than an awkward first kiss, you idiot. Plus it's the only chance you get with him and he's worth it.

Let's see... Never dye your hair black. It's a disaster. Also you're going to meet a man named Alex soon. Run far away! He is Bad News. Capital B, capital N. Don't allow your sister's husband to come between the two of you, because he's definitely going to try. Also, avoid Taco Bell. They will poison you twice this year and hospitalization is not fun. Reece is going to ask if you want to take dance lessons with him - go for it! Shoot, say yes to everyone who asks you to hang out or they'll stop asking altogether. And for the love of Mike, get a hold of your chocolate addiction! It's just sad.

And last but not least, when Cody tells you your life is going nowhere, laugh directly in his face, tell him how much his opinion _doesn't _matter to you, and then forget about it. It's only true if you let it be.

Love,
Bri of the Future

P.S. Only watch the first season of Heroes. Trust me.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

SlightlyJaded said:


> Get a job right now! It doesn't get easier in the future.


Can't you only get a job at 16?



> Then get into contact with the SASsy people...you're going to love 'em, they're awesome.


yes, they're quite awesome huh? 



> Also, avoid Taco Bell. They will poison you twice this year and hospitalization is not fun.


I knew this place was badnewsbears! Del Taco is okay though right?



> And last but not least, when Cody tells you your life is going nowhere, laugh directly in his face, tell him how much his opinion _doesn't _matter to you, and then forget about it. It's only true if you let it be.


You tell him!

p.s. sorry about butting into your business! :um


----------



## SlightlyJaded (Jun 5, 2009)

rawrboy64 said:


> Can't you only get a job at 16?


Well, I don't know about everywhere else, but in Al, you can get a special permit to work when you're 14 and 15, but your hours are limited.



> yes, they're quite awesome huh?


Pretty much the coolest people I've ever come into contact with...on the net, at least 



> I knew this place was badnewsbears! Del Taco is okay though right?


I've never had Del Taco! They're mostly in the western states, and I'm stuck here in the south, hehe. Are they good?



> p.s. sorry about butting into your business! :um


How dare you butt in! :mum No, but seriously, I'm the one who posted my business in a public forum, so feel free to comment away


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

SlightlyJaded said:


> Well, I don't know about everywhere else, but in Al, you can get a special permit to work when you're 14 and 15, but your hours are limited.


whoa, child labor much? lol



> Pretty much the coolest people I've ever come into contact with...on the net, at least


yeah definitely ;D the SASsyness is strong in these people (reference to Star Wars, yeah i get geeky sometimes :teeth)



> I've never had Del Taco! They're mostly in the western states, and I'm stuck here in the south, hehe. Are they good?


Del Taco and Taco Bell pretty much duke it out here. I don't think I've ever had Taco Bell...it's really hard to tell the difference between the two franchises imo lol. I think Del Taco is bigger though and it has pretty decent at decent prices food for a chain store. Taco places are everywhere here like Taco Boy and Taqueria. Ah, good old Mexico *cough* I mean California 



> How dare you butt in! :mum


:afr



> No, but seriously, I'm the one who posted my business in a public forum, so feel free to comment away


:yes


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

PS. for the love of everything that is good and chocolate on this earth, please please PLEASE stop taking it all so seriously!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Dear self,

Why can't you leave me alone?

-Bye


----------



## introvert33 (Jun 23, 2010)

leonardess said:


> PS. for the love of everything that is good and chocolate on this earth, please please PLEASE stop taking it all so seriously!


and this!


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

Stop being a little b*tch. You got a good head on your shoulders, take advantage of that. Stop thinking that everyone hates you, you are actually pretty cool. Your not as awkward, quiet, boring as you think you are. Actually " " told me they wished you were more open and wouldn't always close yourself to them. Also get a god damn job...your going to regret your cash situation later. Dont worry about where you work, its not going to be as scary as you think. Also, make sure you become friends with " ". They end up being cool and nice, and will probably help you through your situation a great deal.. Thats it for now, (also dont quit your therapist so quickly. Never really gave him a chance...) 
Adios


----------



## Belshazzar (Apr 12, 2010)

Dear self,
See that thing coming out of your ***? It's a stick. Pull it. Keep pulling. Good. Now grab it tight and smack yourself in the face a few times. And that's how you get some sense beaten into you.


----------



## Banana Cream (Aug 22, 2010)

Dear 15 year old,

1. You are awesome! I love you no matter what!

2. Enjoy the music & your times with family and schoolmates/ friends.

3. Don't get into relationships that are not healthy, even if the person is a genius or you feel put on some kind of pedestal.

4. Just because something is dark, does not mean it has depth or is meaningful. Don't get caught up in depressing or overly- critical attitudes/ subjects just because it's new/ trendy or mysterious. Be a light for others.

5. Start trying to form business relationships and play music, write, or designs/art instead of zone out on video games and TV/ movies. Also, don't watch anything disturbing. 

6. Stay modest. Don't attract attention unless it's for something you've put a lot of effort into.

7. Follow your ideals and your conscience as best you can.


----------



## saika (Sep 17, 2010)

Dear fifteen-year-old self,
Things will only get crappier, as crappy as they seem right now. These are the best years of your life, so enjoy them while you can. Don't be too concerned about your friends; it's your overbearing concern for their well-being that will ultimately backfire and make you lose them forever. You'll come to find out that none of them really liked you that much anyway. And for the love of God, having friends for once in your life is not worth ruining your perfect grades, so don't do it. Also, your Grandmother only has six years left to live; you should call her more often.
Love,
Saika from six years in the future.


----------



## willdill (Sep 19, 2010)

dear 15 year old Will

is weird as they may sound and although ive accomplished many things since i was you
( getting a first real girlfriend, finishing high school, going to college , going on trips with friends )
I have to say im pretty much at the same exact place i was when i was you..so dont worry about me, ill be fine just like always
Ps...cut youre hair....some girls think youre hot as hell now and ask you about that weird haircut you had in high school and also stop jacking off so much i have problems now cause of that thanks peace


----------



## AK32 (Sep 2, 2010)

If I could write my 15 year olds self a letter, I would say that I was sorry for allowing my life to turn out the way that it has. When I was a teenager my mother treated me like ****, she would constantly belittle me by telling me that I was worthless and no good, & that no one would ever want me, & other things that Iam ashamed to say. Anyway I made a promise to myself that I would get away from her & have a life, husband, kids, a good job. Well long story short I have none of those things & I never really got away from my mom. I mean I don't live with her, but I don't live that far away and I still see her. So I would tell my 15 year old self that I'm sorry for allowing every negative thing that everyone ever said about me stop me from living the life I wanted.

P.S. sorry this isn't exactly a letter.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

PPS - it's okay to wear skirts and dresses occasionally. Even short ones.


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

Dear 15 year old self,

Go see the shrink now about your social anxiety. It won't just "go away", and it'll start to hurt once you get to college.

Hang out with your band friends more. I mean, you're basically family anyway, something you'll realize more and more as time goes on.

Also, put more effort into your math courses. A lot more effort.

Oh, either by now or within a year you'll meet Heather. Go ahead and ask her out. I'm almost certain that she'll say yes.

Your junior or senior year, Steveo will introduce you to Rachel. Do not date her, ever. It will not end pretty.


----------



## jfk1116 (Feb 27, 2009)

Dear 15 year old Justin,
Put a helmet on boy, because sh*t's about to hit the fan. 
For real dude, you haven't the slightest clue of the things that await you. So just sit back and enjoy the good times, cause there will be some...and prepare yourself for a wolrd of pain, cause there will be alot. However, many adventures await and almost 15 years later, you will not believe where you are in life. Things have changed so much for the better, however they were so bad that even though they are better, things are still really bad and depression is about to get worse and worse. But the adventures and the pain...your new favorite saying is "i'd rather have pain than nothing at all". 
Look pal, life has never been easy for you and it is harder now than it ever was! but some aspects of your life that you never thought would happen, have happened, you just can never give up. 
OH, AND MOST IMPORTANTLY, AS SH*TTY AS LIFE CAN BE, DON'T DO ANYTHING DIFFERENT...CHAOS THEORY(OR GOD)(GOD=NATURE=CHAOS=KARMA=BUTTERFLY EFFECT=ETC.)IS WHAT GOT YOU HERE, AND TRUST ME, AS OF NOW, YOU DON'T WANT TO CHANGE A THING, EVEN THOUGH LIFE IS AS PAINFULLY GRUELING AS IT EVER HAS BEEN! 
take care young man


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

Dear me. Invest in Google, Youtube, Netflix and Facebook. Also, buy as many first edition Harry Potters as you can.

Love, Me.

PS, I think that weird hippy girl likes you so be more than friends, and Nirvana is good, don't ignore all the cool music while it's in it's prime. You'll buy it one day anyway.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Dear 15 year old self,

Liverpool will NOT be winnin the league in the next 15 years so please stop bettin on them ya big numpty-head! Ya cudda bought a nice wee car with all that cash!

(oh, and when ya eventually join a forum called SAS, be sure to keep an eye on that strawberryjulius wan. She's bleddy dangerous, Dangerous I tells ya!!!)


----------



## marthatav (Jul 26, 2012)

Well I'm 15 and have social anxiety so woop dee doo. >.>


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Hi me from last year, prepare for your eyes to get ****ed up within the next 3 months. Remember to wear glasses! Oh and you have anxiety still. 


P.s. Here's a list of things I regret purchasing:


----------



## Rich19 (Aug 11, 2012)

Stick up for yourself. The worst that could happen is they will beat you up until you cry but that would still be better than the position your in now.
Don't feel that you have to go to school everyday either. your much more efficent at learning on your own than in the class room.
Complain more, they should be fixing problems at school not you. Be a brat, be rude and nasty to teachers and admin till they fix your problems at school


----------



## moya (Feb 16, 2012)

You know that person saying something to you? Yeah, they're not trying to be mean, but trying to be nice. Not everyone is an enemy.


----------



## Xenos (Jun 24, 2012)

You will meet a girl

her name is Jennifer

SHE IS INSANE, KEEP AWAY

Love,

you in the future


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

DON'T DO IT! He's a worthless pig and possibly sociopathic. You can do so much better.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Hey dude what's up? Did you finish your homework? You gotta do it man, because it's so hard doing it at night. Anyways I'm glad today's Wednesday and you can watch The Middle and the other shows on ABC comedy Wednesday and eat your chips. You just gotta remember to eat an hour two beforehand. Alright gotta go play Megaman Battle Network 2, we gotta get dem 250 chips right?


----------



## Unknown88 (Aug 21, 2012)

Dear 15 year old me.

You're scruffy, you do look better with a fringe, but your body is so cute! Take pictures of yourself in bikinis. It's not creepy as only we will see them . Don't worry, you're not fat at 23, it's just...not the same. 

Don't worry about the girls making you feel awkward for being a virgin. One day you're going to be really good in bed (one of the few things you'll be confident in), and most of them are going to get pregnant really young.

In fact, learn to be really politely snarky and when they tell you stupid stories that are obviously not true, just to see if you're stupid enough to follow them, play along really sarcastically. It works. 

I would tell you not to bother with the Frenchman because it'll end messily, but I guess if you did that life would be on a drastically different path now. So you know what, go for it, you'll feel good for a little while as you'll know people can find you somewhat attractive. Then you'll feel a lot of pain. But you'll come out better. 

Your acne will get better <3 not perfect, but better. It's okay.

Stop trying to be someone you're not. You'll never be popular, but people will like you more for being honest than they will for you trying to be like them. 

Lots of love (learn to love saying love btw!)

23 year old me.


----------



## laurenxox (Apr 4, 2012)

I was happy at 15.


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

Dear me. Life sucks but there are still things to be happy about. You don't have to be miserable about everything. Please, put on some better clothes and stop trying so hard to look like a bum. You're not fat, and even 10 years from now you will not be fat. Stop trying to eat so little. It is bad for your health and you will get sick from doing that for too long. Don't start overeating all sorts of unhealthy stuff either though. Don't be ashamed of everything about yourself. Or you'll keep getting worse. You are not an ugly disgusting person like a lot of people say you are. **** the people who say you're disgusting. They tan their skin orange and bleach their hair blonde. And who knows what else. They're the disgusting ones. Don't give people the right to treat you like crap. Don't be too nice to people who treat you really badly. Don't try so hard to keep friends who you don't really want. Don't be so afraid of driving. You'll be fine once you learn to drive, and you'll be a lot better off the sooner you get a car and drive. You just think you're too stupid to do it. You're like that with a lot of things. Thinking you're too stupid to do it, so you don't bother with it and don't even try. This way of thinking is a big mistake, and the sooner you realize you can do stuff, the sooner a lot of your problems will be gone. Don't let people rush you into college right after high school, if you aren't completely sure you want it or not, and if you want to go into a major that's pretty much useless. Just wait until you are sure you really need it.


----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

Dear 15 year old self. 


I don't remember you, I have no recollection of any thing you did or what you faced, were you fat, skinny, muscular, awkward, funny, popular, unpopular, 15 year old Chad did you ever talk to any girls, have any friends, I mean I have no memory of my life at 15, who picked on you? 

You'll never guess who our dad is and we have 3 half sisters and 3 half brothers oh and we are Rich (JK) sorry pal unfortunately we have no hope of that but you do get a girlfriend and you do get laid if you haven't already. 

Did you play any sports, I love baseball and football so did you ever play those? I really don't remember you, you are a blank spot in my memory, don't worry I forget my life at 14,13,12,11 blah blah. and yes 16 and 17 okay big whoop sunshine. Here's a Bridge Get over it. 

One day you'll grow up and come to a place called SAS it's cool, you know you'll like it, because by that time you'll have Social Anxiety, I bet you were awkward and shy and you stared at hot teachers didn't you Chad didn't you? yes and I imagine you use to wack off to pictures in Magazines and had fantasy's hmm oh yeah I'm sure you did. 

Peace out Chadaleno you was probably Quasi cool but if not that's okay I still love me. Hey Kind regards to Sandy, Wendy and Leanne, (yeah those are our sisters( shh shh) Wait Sep 11th happened that year but what I was doing I have no clue. 

Thanks Chad

Warm regards

Chad


----------



## awkwardsilent (Jun 14, 2012)

If I could write a letter to me at fifteen... 

Sweetheart you won't believe me but you're oh so beautiful. The sunscreen that you wear is something you should keep on adhereing to. Don't stop wearing makeup, its not about how you look but about how it makes you feel. 

Keep the piano, the guitar and use your voice. Don't give up on your passions just because you feel like you aren't perfect. Music makes you happy, don't take forever to remember that. 

Hug your mama when your home, and call her every week, I don't want to scare you but she won't be there forever to tell you that she loves you or give you advice. So hang onto every word darling. Build those memories, sometimes theres not tomorrows and know its okay to grieve. 

Get counselling when that happens instead of letting your life slide. Its so much easier to keep weight off than to lose it. Its so much easier to undo damage before or as it happens. You have so much potential I don't want you to forget. That fearless feeling of capability, don't let self doubt infect and rule you. 

Be kind to all your friends, and take an extra chance, my life is okay but... yours could still be brilliant. Start saying yes more, and worrying less. You'll be glad you did. 

PS Doritos and Coke is NEVER an acceptable supper. EVER.


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Dear self,

Firstly, TAKE YOUR EDUCATION SERIOUSLY! And don't even think about dropping out of school. You will regret it for the rest of your life.

In your third year of high school you will meet a cute redhead girl named Anna, the only person to befriend you. Make sure you tell her how much she means to you and try to help her with her problems.
When you go out on a 'not-date' don't leave because you're afraid of what will happen. She won't speak to you ever again if you leave.

Don't cut or try to kill yourself. I shouldn't have to explain why.
Save up your money and try to get a job. Oh, and try out contact lenses, it will change your life. Start working out and eat healthy food. Learn to skate if you can.

And this is the most important thing I can tell you so pay attention. If you ever meet someone named...


(I would end my letter with that just to mess with my younger self >_<)


----------



## berlingot (Nov 2, 2005)

dear 15-year-old-self,

i know things look bad, especially during the holidays--just lower your expectations & have more fun with your family. remember your love of books, & write more often. writing may seem hard sometimes, but it will help assist you in making decisions & help clarify communication with others. treat yourself, be kind to yourself.

sincerely,
you


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Dear 15 year old self,

Invest in Apple stock instead of videogames and sell them in August of 2012.

Sincerely,
Hopefully now rich future me.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

Dear 15-year-old self,

Invent facebook.

-25 year old self


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Dear idiot,

Get a job, you bum.

sincerely yours

- 23 year old self.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

You're going to hate everything even more than you do now.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Dear 15 year old Super Marshy, you're still 15. Stop giving me advice!


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

Dear seventhkey, Cut the bullsh*t. You are going to fall deeply in love with something when you are about 25, only it will be too late by then because you are going to spend most of your 20's playing catch up. Read this fuc*ing letter carefully, that little hobby your doing when football season is over, that's the thing you want to pursue. Forget football and continue growing with that. Start now, not later.....good luck sh#t for brains.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Your whole life will spiral downwards, your final friends would be closeted loli lover and a sexual harasser who will get kicked out of school and despite that will date a model, life isn't fair, by this time you have failed high school and gone into severe depression all the while no one will help you because everyone's too damn retarded and your words and level of intelligence will be just too difficult to understand. I don't know what you want to do....maybe you can kill yourself, if that is your decision then I respect it, if you want to change the future and break away from this event where you're completely alone with no friends and constantly run from reality, by all means. This is your only chance. Also the girls you like now are manipulative women who will only break your heart for their own personal gain, close your heart boy.


----------



## mario11 (Oct 9, 2012)

Dear 15 year old self,

I know you have been through hard times. But please don't drop out. You will regret it forever, trust me. And you should start working out and gain weights because you will be happy if you do it. And on June 30 2012 don't go to ur so called "bestfriend's" place, you will end up being shame, heart broken and left out. And remember the only bestfriends in ur life are the one you met in Junior highschool, The others that you've met in Senior highschool are not, they just using you and will backstab you soon. Love your family because they are the best thing that you ever had.
And remember don't take economics major, Just take Biotechnology because you know deep down in your heart you love biology.


----------



## alittleunwell (May 27, 2012)

Dear Me:

Don't waste all those years suffering -- you'll be old before you know it! Start seeking help for your depression and social anxiety _now_. The right medication can change your life. And don't believe the stupid doctors when you get sick. It's your gallbladder, so take care of it asap. If you don't get your mother to quit smoking and take better care of herself, you won't have her as long as you should. Everything else is gravy.

Now where's that time machine...


----------



## Eski (Aug 6, 2011)

Dear 15 year old me

When you start dating kimberly make sure you shag the crap out of her and use condoms, safe sex and all that. When you break up with her look something up called "social anxiety", i'm pretty sure you have it so get in to therapy and find help, dont ask anyone in your family for help, they dont care about you, accept that now so it wont be harder to accept when you're older. You can't trust mum, remember that. Dont hang around with sunny and scott to much. Eat loads, go gym with badrul and join a boxing gym. Get into a relationship with Natalie when she comes along, dont be scared. And make sure you go to collage.

Follow this letter and you'll be fine. Peace.


----------



## Icestorm (Mar 17, 2012)

Dear 15 year old me,

You're in your last two years of school now, and you have a group of friends who you like hanging out with. Do *not* be avoidant when they invite you out, take some risks, and you will gain some friends for life. Ask for their phone numbers, and text them every so often. Hang out with them outside of class. Go to the town centre with them, and shop around. Just stop being so avoidant.

Do *not* take to heart all the crap the bullies are giving you, not everyone is going to judge you like they are doing. Not everyone will make a joke out of your every little action, like they are doing. Not everyone will make your life a living hell, like they are doing.

It is _vital_ you follow this, or you will turn out to be a complete loner who fears any sort of social situation like I am currently. Just try your hardest with the friends you have, stop being so avoidant due to your fears, and you'll have the life you always wanted to have.

- 18 year old self.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Dear 15-year old self,

You're going to get out of the quicksand, keep on believing. Say it to Whit as well.

Keep away from those backstabbing b.itches, they will only end up backstabbing you (duh!). They're *jealous*, talk behind your back. Ignore the others, ignore the bellydancing ****. The other girl, who was a minor backstabber, is nice yes, but she ends up working at McDonalds, maybe warn her or something.

Don't, DONT get with her on the train. Don't, please don't. Anxiety will only worsen due to the group harassment. You won't even be able to cry.

About crying, you can cry. It's ok, even though I still can't cry.

Be yourself!! Don't conform to others. Open up a bit more, you won't regret it. Even though you will the year after, but earlier would be great.

Don't get FB, Twitter. Delete MySpace and Hyves. Google plus won't take off. Go immediately on SAS instead.

Get away from Disco House, listen to Trance.

Live YOUR life. As Jason said:
"Just be happy you made it this far. Go on and be happy now."

Xx.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Dear 15-year old self,

Go talk to her or I'm going to build a time machine and kick your ***.


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

Son, have a seat. This whole being quiet in high school thing will get you nowhere.You have to try to talk to some of these idiots. It will help down the road.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Dear self know what you want, get it together and do it or just die.

The end.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Dear 15-year-old self,

Give up.


----------



## roseblood (Mar 1, 2010)

Dear 15 year old thing of pure awkwardness, 
Yes, There_ will_ be a boy who will like you at some point. But don't fall in love too quickly, for you don't know how terrible it is. And you don't know what it is. Heck, i don't know what it is. I do know it is beautiful and terrible, and you'll find it someday. No, he doesn't think you're a freak who looks like a monster. You will find that life is beautiful; it's better on the other side. You will learn to love yourself and you will no longer hurt yourself. Be kind to yourself.

P.S. Yes, Mazzy Star does record a 4th studio album.


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

Get back into sports.

Hang out with friends when they offer.

Try to understand that people are not judging you to the degree that you think. Hold you head up high.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

tbyrfan said:


> Dear 15-year-old self,
> 
> Give up.


^


----------



## thomasjune (Apr 7, 2012)

Dear 15-year old self

Stop trying to be someone your not. You have serious mental problem and you need help. Don't let your fears control you.Talk to somebody. Tell them You feel like you'er going crazy so they can get you some help.
There's nothing to be ashame of. 

Also.. don't marry that girl. She's gonna break your heart.


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

Dear FYOS,
You don't know anything yet. You think you do, but you just don't.


----------



## Wrong Galaxy (Aug 13, 2010)

Dear 15-yr-old self @2004 A.D.

You're ****ed up kid.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

speak up


----------



## lilnostalgiclove (Oct 4, 2012)

Dear 15 year-old me,

DON'T STOP BEING ACTIVE. Keep playing DDR, walking/riding bikes around town, ANYTHING to keep off your ***! You're going to get fat fat FAT. 

Don't be afraid to be a b!tch. People need to hear the truth, and you'll have less guilt when you stop lying and be up front. Even if it means looking like a giant meanie.

Your Russian exchange student. This kid is your best friend and the coolest person you will -ever- meet. The day he leaves, is the day you will feel like your heart was ripped out of your chest and you were left alone in this cold empty world to fend for yourself. You will be given the option to follow him. DO IT.

High School drama doesn't end in high school, so stop saying everything will go away and deal with your problems and stop avoiding them.

Your friends now, will always stand by your side and love you. Be nice to them, and try and understand that they're just hiding what hurts inside.

You're setting yourself up for failure, and eventually you're going to be too afraid to leave the house. You know what the right decisions are, so choose them.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Dear me at 15,

HAAAA YOU SUCK LMAO KTHXBAI


----------



## BakedBanana (Jun 26, 2012)

Dear 15 Year old self,

-Walk that girl home, otherwise the 'what ifs' will play at the back of your head.
-Change that style bro, you need class!
-Stop eating junk food!
-Stop hiding in the IT room and Library during lunch breaks, you're giving up!
-Keep your head up high, its tough, but the future is bright.

Signed, Future self


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

Dear Jon, 

Keep believing in your self. You are a smart kid. Don't take what everyone else says so seriously. You believe in yourself and that's all that matters. Be more honest with people about how you really feel. They may just understand. Confront your fears and overcome them as soon as possible. Don't hide from them and let them fester. You only live once don't let your fears control you. 

Sincerely yourself 12 years from now.


----------



## Otherside (Jun 8, 2012)

Dear me,
You are Bipolar. Possibly. That anxiety that you had when you were twelve existed, and it will come back. Stop thinking it won't.

You will have a good time next year, make friends and be more confident. So enjoy it. It will not last. 

In two years time, please remember you were only supposed to take three pills at a time. What the **** did you think you were doing, you idiot?

Stop getting annoyed at people. As confident as people may seem, they have issues. Must I remind you depression and anxiety exists?

Also don't worry about your GCSE exams in June. You will pass them all. However, I would advise you to worry about AS next year. Do more work. Don't give me that look, I am your future self. But still...you probably will still do nothing.

Yours Sincerely, 
Future Me X

PS-If you ever feel like such a freak of nature and so so alone in the world, and the only loner out there, and so completely different as I did, then please check out this site. It was help, and you will feel better and not so unusual. Lots of us are going through the same,so chill dude. You are not alone. 
www.socialanxietysupport.com


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

diamondheart89 said:


> DON'T DO IT! He's a worthless pig and possibly sociopathic. You can do so much better.


Lies, you're stuck with me forever!

:lol

sorry


----------



## Otherside (Jun 8, 2012)

Just Lurking said:


> Dear Self,
> 
> Here is the list of winning lottery numbers for the next decade...


----------



## tayzipporah (Mar 25, 2012)

Dear 15 year old me,
Whatever you do, DON'T FALL IN LOVE WITH HIM!!!!


----------



## berlingot (Nov 2, 2005)

> Dear me at 15,
> 
> HAAAA YOU SUCK LMAO KTHXBAI


can you imagine our young selves actually receiving all these negative letters? i know some of you are probably just joking, but it would suck to get a letter that's totally negative.

i read somewhere that there's a new year tradition in japan in which you do the reverse, write a letter to your future self & open it on new year's day, which i think is pretty neat.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Dear 15 year old self:
If you think things are bad now, just you wait.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Dear Curren

Enjoy your life right now cause in 2 years its all going down the crappy dirty toilet.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

Dear 15 year old me:

You have depression and several anxiety disorders by now. Your depression and anxiety is affecting your ability to think. You need to get it sorted. Also don't let other people make you think bad of yourself. Stand up for yourself. You deserve better than this. No matter how hard things get, don't spend your time daydreaming the pain away. Fight through the pain, don't pretend its not there. Never let other people win. Be a better person than them, be stronger than them and you will succeed.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Dear 15 year old me...

You're an idiot, get out of the house and make friends.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

It doesn't get better, you should have just gone through with it & give up already.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Dear 15 year old me,

You are going down a path of self destruction. You wouldn't listen to anyone and you will need to suffer much to learn the value of being alive. You will learn this lesson and you will suffer more, but you have the strength to get through the perils that await you. Befriend yourself, it will make things more tolerable, and accept yourself flaws and all. Get help for your anxiety before it becomes unmanageable, or you will be forced to give up working while you attempt to fix your life, and your damaged self. Don't think you know everything, you are very smart but are not wise. Learn to meditate, it will help you much in the future, you should start now. Find meaning in your life, live in the moment, and try to realize the fears in your head are worse than what will happen to you in the outside world. You will probably be disappointed where you end up, but take it in stride, for the end of your story has not yet been written. Even now I still have some hope that i can snatch victory from the jaws of defeat, never give up.


----------



## sorrwel (May 20, 2012)

Dear 15 year old self,

You will get ten times more stupid. You're not going to become wildly successful with a large group of caring people around you. You're going to become a piece of meat with no brain and no purpose in life. Might as well do yourself a favor and off yourself.


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

leave home


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Go for it!


----------



## whattothink (Jun 2, 2005)

Dear 15 year old self:

It doesn't get better. Take a ****ing pill and don't drop out of high school. Invest in gold.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Change school. 
Don't go through 3 years of mental torture, messing up your education for people who don't care about you. Realize that you're not the problem... 
If you change school you will find out that you are not worthless and abnormal and in fact can make friends.


----------



## No more Elysium (Oct 13, 2012)

Dear self,

This is a letter from the future, awesome eh? Einstein ain't got nothing on this. 

However, from this day on you will gradually get worse, until the only remaining safe place is beneath your blankets. You can prevent this. You are not ugly. You are weird, but not in a negative way. Share your problems, because people do care for you.

Ow, and do not rush things cause you end up regretting those things the most. Take it easy, don't take yourself too seriously, and don't try to become a doctor (you already know that in your heart you are a scientist). 

Cheers.

P.S: Letting your hair / beard grow a bit will make you more comfortable.


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

berlingot said:


> can you imagine our young selves actually receiving all these negative letters? i know some of you are probably just joking, but it would suck to get a letter that's totally negative.


But if it's f%cked up in the future why wouldn't you try to tell them the truth. A lot of people got fu#ked up lives, especially on this site or no one would be here. I would hope my 15 year old self would be smart enough to heed from his own self because he definitely didn't like to listen to anyone when he was 15.

I can imagine my 15 year old self reading this and saying "Fu#k me!!!!!!!"


----------



## Camelleone (Feb 3, 2011)

dear 15 years old me:
when you are going to college, don't be hurriedly to choose a major, take chinese literature
don't be too serious, don't study too much, 
dress nicely,
help your mother in her stores,
play more with your neighbors kids while you still have courage at that time.


----------



## berlingot (Nov 2, 2005)

theseventhkey said:


> But if it's f%cked up in the future why wouldn't you try to tell them the truth. A lot of people got fu#ked up lives, especially on this site or no one would be here. I would hope my 15 year old self would be smart enough to heed from his own self because he definitely didn't like to listen to anyone when he was 15.
> 
> I can imagine my 15 year old self reading this and saying "Fu#k me!!!!!!!"


hmm. at 15 i didn't envision myself living beyond the age of 18. i wouldn't want to compound my suicidal thoughts at that age. "dear me at 15, you're still alive. you can't even succeed at suicide. prognosis not too bright for people who suffered from untreated selective mutism, & you're still trying to fight social anxiety."

things may be f%cked, but you're still alive.

"P.S. the therapy will adjust your suicidal thinking. if you kill yourself you'll miss out on all the cool stuff i discovered."


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Cheer up


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Dear 15 year old me,

It's me from the future again bud. Just had to add something to the list. Seek out the kid whose dad is going to turn the internet into what it will become in the future and terminate the dad like Terminator 2. Yeah guns blazing and all of that s*** dude. I realize it's 1994 and the internet has already been open to the public but this beast will unleash more one day than what you see in your innocent 15 year old eyes and I'm not sure it's for the better. Yeah, we're talking Skynet life altering, degradation of humankind catastrophe type s*** bro. Teenagers will be making babies and will get tv shows about it. Ok that's all for now. L8s champ. 

PS, Anna Nicole Smith dies in 2007, you won't get a chance to meet her or make love to her, so it's not worth catching heat getting caught at the book store trying to look at her tatas in Penthouse mag. In a decade you'll be able to stare at all the naked women or porn you want for free if you want. Which brings us back to the termination topic. Anyways that's all for now, oh wait, buy some Rogaine when you turn 21.

Peace.


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

berlingot said:


> things may be f%cked, but you're still alive.


Yeah, that's sure not saying much. lol.:lol


----------



## niacin (May 26, 2012)

Hey there. I'm not going to beat around the bush, so here goes.

1. If you become vegan, your skin will clear up
2. Make a reasonable calorie limit and stick to it every day. Get light exercise every day. Don't binge/diet.
3. Join an extra curricular club
4. Make a college plan
5. Sewing is not as fun as you think
6. Your all-nighters are wasted on a lack of planning
7. Don't study abroad. Your host mother is a psycho.


----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)

Dear 10 years ago..

Firstly, WHY HAVEN'T YOU ADMITTED TO YOURSELF YOU'RE GAY?! The kids at school are homophobic, but be true to yourself. Don't let mum figure it out because she won't understand.

Secondly... don't let Lee force himself to kiss you... everyone will see what happens next...

Thirdly, make sure you get to the printer before mum does...

You'll lose 4 school friends by the time you're my age... you were only close friends with one of them but don't forget any.

Most importantly... when you're 18, DON'T get involved with her... just... don't... she will ruin the next 5 years of your life, but you'll never stop loving her.

Ignore the other kids at school. You're worth more than you believe.

Love,
25 year old you.


----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)

Dear 15 years old Akvile,

Firstly, I must say that she'll never come back, and won't take you with her. Look around, there are people who deserve your affection much more than she does. And one day you'll feel free - exactly the day you'll stop waiting.


Try to understand dad.Believe, he loves you. And it's not his fault that he doesn't know how to show it. He's unimaginably intelligent and you could learn so much from him,and if you think he's pathetic, that is because you don't know what he is going through. And, oh, stop calling him a peasant 

The most important thing is that you are loved. 
Appreciate what you have. You have a lot.


----------



## shiori (Nov 7, 2010)

.


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

Dear self:

Mom is right; most people are full of ****.


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

i wish i could tell you so much....but youd just end up even more depressed and disappointed than you are now, since i know you wont listen


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Dear 15 year old self,

It's me again bud, stop by Cali when you get a chance. Chu got some work to do.

L8s again bro.


----------

